# A positive update!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*We have had our adopted linnie girl for almost a month now and she is doing wonderfully  She loves attention and loves to be with us. I wanted to post a new picture because she is coming out of her molt and her new feathers are looking beautiful! We have decided to name her Kissy because that's just the name that stuck  she mimics kiss noises (at ALL hours of the day and night, we are getting used to randomly hearing kisses at 2:30am  ) we are still getting used to her massive droppings (she holds them and then they come out like bombs!!) so that's probably our only complaint about her  otherwise she seems to be ****ing right in!

*


----------



## TheBoysMom (Sep 6, 2014)

Kissy is beautiful as are her new lemony yellow feathers.

My "boys" do kissing also. If I say _how about a kiss_...the kiss each other. Too cute.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

She sounds really awesome.. The owner of the bird shop here in town didn't have enough nice things to say about linnies.. (he's not such a big budgie fan) ..I think the only drawback is the one you mentioned!! I hear they are famous for that 
I love the name Kissy and it sounds like it fits her to a T.
How old is she, do you know?? How do you determine gender with Linnies?? She is gorgeous and she is lucky to have found such a great home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kissy is adorable and I'm glad to hear she's ****ing in well. :thumbsup:

What does little Chip think of her?*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She is very pretty Jill...Kissy sound's like a good name for her...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kissy is a beautiful bird  She sounds like a real sweetheart!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! 



jrook said:



How old is she, do you know?? How do you determine gender with Linnies?? She is gorgeous and she is lucky to have found such a great home.

Click to expand...

The woman I adopted her from said she is about a year old, she had her hatch certificate from the breeder but forgot to give it to me. I don't know how to tell Linnie gender, but she said it's a good so that is what we are going with 



FaeryBee said:




What does little Chip think of her?

Click to expand...

They haven't met yet, hopefully they will get along well! *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

She is so cute! LOL @ poop bombs. Sounds like my Loki but his problem is big stinky farts LOL


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Kissy is coming out of her molt nicely, ands she is just gorgeous! Her little poop bombs must have been quite startling to hear at first. lol. I love the kissing noises, although it would be weird at 2:30 in the morning.

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Hi Jill,
I love the name you have chosen. The Linnies ability to hold their stools is actually a great thing. You can train them to "go' while over a waste basket first thing in the morning upon waking up. It's actually a 'big parrot' thing. Linnies don't 'go' as often as budgies and are quite clean around the house and that's a good thing. No more 'poopies' on your shoulder.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Kissy is the perfect name for a perfectly beautiful little linnie. More photos, please.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *We have had our adopted linnie girl for almost a month now and she is doing wonderfully  She loves attention and loves to be with us. I wanted to post a new picture because she is coming out of her molt and her new feathers are looking beautiful! We have decided to name her Kissy because that's just the name that stuck  she mimics kiss noises (at ALL hours of the day and night, we are getting used to randomly hearing kisses at 2:30am  ) we are still getting used to her massive droppings (she holds them and then they come out like bombs!!) so that's probably our only complaint about her  otherwise she seems to be ****ing right in!
> 
> *


Aren't you glad Great Danes can't fly? :rain::laugh:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great coloring. Looks like my Chiffon lookrd last year, before she got all yellow. .


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

She's really sweet.


----------

